#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-20
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Celia Cruz / Johnny Pacheco - El disco de la Salsa - Quimbara - (2:57/4:48)
<sonor> Hola
<dardanelos> hola, hay alguien ahí?
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<granjero>  hola, no estoy pudiendo encontrar como eliminar a un usuario de un grupo
<chory> mmm en /etc/group
<chory> tenes los grupos ...
<granjero> y lo edito a manopla?
<granjero> y listo?
<granjero> chory, el tema es para un server samba
<granjero> que quiero que los archivos que cree el usr1 que pertenece al mismo grupo que usr2 puedan ser abiertos por urs1 y usr2
<granjero> pero cuando usr1 escribe escribe como urs1:usr2
<granjero> pero cuando usr1 escribe escribe como urs1:usr1
<granjero> y no como usr1:secretaria
<granjero> que es al grupo que pertenecen ambos
<FREDD2> en samba son usuarios fantasma
<FREDD2> :P
<chory> si es para samba lo tenes q manejar por samba
<chory> leete alguna guia de samba q tenes q darlos de alta y manejarlos pero no son usuarios de So sino que solo sirven en samba
<FREDD2> jajaja
<FREDD2> no esta el interesado chory
<dannyLopez> buenas para q sirve el parche de las 200 lineas?
<FREDD2> que parche?
<FREDD2> hay una gomeria aqui?
<chory> FREDD2 jajajaja me colgue con un par de llamados
<dannyLopez> el parche milagroso de las 200 lineasm no lo conoces?
<FREDD2> no dannyLopez
<FREDD2> que hace?
<chory> es para el kernel 2.6.38
<FREDD2> que drama tiene?
<FREDD2> cuando se migrara a hurd??
<chory> http://www.alcancelibre.org/article.php/parche-200-lineas-linux-hace-maravillas
<FREDD2> a ver
<dannyLopez> chory: como actualizo a ese kernel?
<chory> ni idea ... seguramente tenes q bajarte los fuentes y recompilar
<chory> yo sigo con 9.10
<dannyLopez> aaa
<chory> y tengo el  2.6.31-22-generic
<dannyLopez> 2.6.35-23-generic
<FREDD2> interesante
<FREDD2> me sacan gtk en varias ventanas, ahora me optimizan las tty
<FREDD2> me vuelvo a bsd (?)
<chory> en el 10.10 tiene el 2.6.35 con lo cual va a ser para la proxima
<FREDD2> dannyLopez, seguro en los repositorios esta
<FREDD2> o esta al salir
<dannyLopez> entonces como estan aplicando ese perche los de 10.04 y los de 10.10?
<chory> mmmmm se bajan los headers y se lo compilaran ... estimo
<chory> por lo q lei te optimizan los datos en la terminal con lo cual si no la utilizas mucho o no realizas grandes tareas va a ser lo mismo ...
<chory> tenes kernel de 32 o 64 ?
<FREDD2> asi es
<FREDD2> dice claro tty
<FREDD2> asi que para los X users, no notaran cambio
<chory> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/script-to-automatically-apply-200-lines.html Mira aca pero OJO solo para 64
<chory> aca hay uno den T!
<chory> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8006082/alternativa-al-parche-de-200-lineas-q-hace-maravillas_.html
<chory> si queres probar ...
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> alguien anda por ahí y me da una manito para montar unas carpetas compartidas por samba
<granjero> el tema es así
<granjero> tengo un server ubuntu 10.04
<granjero> con samba ya configurado
<granjero> quiero montar las carpetas compartidas en el fstab
<granjero> y no se como hacerle....
<granjero> por linea de comando me da errores diversos
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-21
<FREDD2> \o
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<juanmc> hola
<juanmc> alguien me podria orientar con algun soft para manejo de bibliotecas?
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, \o
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!
<FREDD2> ???
<dyrk> Hola comunidad, consulta: hasta aqui /usr/share/audacious/Skins todo bien al querer pegar nuevos skins no me deja... como autorizo a superusuario? xubuntu 10.10
<granjero> dyrk, hace ls -l en la carpeta skins
<granjero> a ver de quien son los archivos
<granjero> si queres loguearte como superusuario
<granjero> sudo su
<granjero> y tu clave de
<dyrk> en terminal?
<granjero> si
<dyrk> sigue sin dejar pegar
<dyrk> ?
<granjero> pero tienes que pegarla por linea de comando
<granjero> si no escibe exit en la terminal que estabas trabando para salir del superusuario
<granjero> y escribe sudo nautilus
<granjero> eso es medio peligroso porque te abre un explorador en modo superusuario
<granjero> mucho cuidado con lo que hagas así
<dyrk> ok
<dyrk> sudo: nautilus: command not found?
<dyrk> ? no abre ventana
<granjero> ahh estas en xubuntu?
<granjero> me parece que es thunar el explorador de xubuntu
<granjero> sudo thunar
<granjero> debería ser así
<granjero> pero no estoy seguro
<dyrk> granjero, muchisimas gracias resulto de10 .
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-22
<FREDD2> \o
<dyrk> buenas noches ..... adios
 * mama21mama 0/
<FRED2> \0
<granjero> hola
<granjero> como les anda?
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-23
<geekbr> hola
 * geekbr em buenos aires
 * mama21mama 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-24
<MarioMey> Buenas... ¿alguien conoce a un tal Juan?
<MarioMey> Que anda por foros de linux...
<MarioMey> Lo conocí hace un tiempo y perdí contacto.
<mama21mama> <MarioMey> Lo conocí hace un tiempo y perdí contacto. | juan-arg?
<mama21mama> o juanman?
<Tomastomas3> HOlA HOLA HOLA QUE PASEN UN FELIZ FESTEJON
<Tomastomas3> SALGAN DE SUS PCs UN RATO
<mama21mama> ya sali a comprar 4 cervezas. y anoche estuve de festejo :D
<Tomastomas3> Pero que bien!!!! yo saliendo de la cama... dos dias por resfrio
<Tomastomas3> jajaj
<Tomastomas3> che esta noche te sigo con los porrones
<Tomastomas3> si es que mi novia me deja conectarme
<Tomastomas3> jaja
<Tomastomas31> = )
<Tomastomas31> :-X
<Tomastomas31> que onda choopa ?
<mama21mama> que onda... mi isp no se que onda.
<Tomastomas31> porque fibertel es una OSTA
<mama21mama> si
<Tomastomas31> (B)
<Tomastomas31> (*P*)ç
<mama21mama> es que el problema es de raiz.
<mama21mama> argentina no sirve en el mapa.
<Tomastomas31> es facil justificar asi
<Tomastomas31> jajaj
<Tomastomas31> ew ya viene ipv6 si o si no?
<mama21mama> no hacemos juguetes para navidades para los nenes, los hacen los chinos.
<mama21mama> ipv6 es para internet. no me gusta internet.
<mama21mama> ahora saldra otra red. paralela.
<mama21mama> libre.
<mama21mama> apenas salgo me mudo a ella.
<Tomastomas31> Waw no sabia
<mama21mama> si.
<mama21mama> ya fue internet como linux.
<Tomastomas31> tunnel?
<mama21mama> son obsoletos. e incompatibles.
<mama21mama> es otra red mas potente que internet tan asi que internet nadie la usara.
<Tomastomas31> ?
<mama21mama> y lo bueno es que sera neutral a cada pais.
<mama21mama> hay millonarios que ya andan usandolas.
<Tomastomas31> a sip lei el articulo
<mama21mama> hasta pusieron sateluites para ella.
<Tomastomas31> que onda hay que cambiar los dns ? o que hacer
<mama21mama> usara lo mismo que internet pero wifi o via satelite.
<mama21mama> pero con otro nombre.
<Tomastomas31> uu se largo
<Tomastomas31> via satelite Waw que interesante
<Tomastomas31> no nos vamos a cocinar las neuronas?
<mama21mama> claro pos los gastos de fibra optica y cables
<mama21mama> esmas rentable el satelite o wifi
<Tomastomas31> pero no es seguro el wifi
<Tomastomas31> me voy a poner a informarme al respecto sabes de alguna pagina para leer un poco?
<mama21mama> pero es irrelevante si es seguro o no.
<mama21mama> eso al principio.
<Tomastomas31> si es verdad...
<mama21mama> la onda es mudarse rapido.
<Tomastomas31> jajajaj
<Tomastomas31> a donde? a la otra redd¿
<mama21mama> onda facebook antes escuchabas de el y decias ; ni coño me registro.
<mama21mama> pasara asi con la otraRed
<mama21mama> pero cuando te den acceso gratis todos se mudaran.
<mama21mama> en menos de 3 años morira internet tal cual la conocemos.
<mama21mama> solo ablaremos de la otrRed
<Tomastomas31> ocea que cisco no me va a servir nada jaja
<Tomastomas31> pero los protocolos y todo eso siguen iguales?
<mama21mama> clon de internet.
<mama21mama> para no tener tantos problemas.
<mama21mama> con es otrRED eeuu se metera internet por el *
<Tomastomas31> tenes algun articulo para informarme?
<mama21mama> a ver
<Tomastomas31> = )
<mama21mama> http://blogrok.wordpress.com/2008/06/30/muere-la-internet-nace-the-grid-la-nueva-red-de-redes/
<Tomastomas31> = ( ) jaja ni me imaginaba que ivan a usar el colicionador para eso
<Tomastomas31> muy groso
<Tomastomas31> no es mejor ponerlo en la luna = P
<naudy> Buenas noches
<naudy> saludos a todos
<mama21mama> saludos
<Tomastomas31> Hola
<usemoslinux> buenas gente!
<usemoslinux> hay alguna reunion de fin de año?
 * mama21mama 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-25
<FREDD2> \o
 * mama21mama offtopic: feliz navidad!
<Tukeke> FREDD2, feliz navidad che
<FREDD2> \o
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-26
 * mama21mama tomando cerveza.
 * mama21mama 0/
<pipo65> hola m4v
<pipo65> m4v: tienes invitaciones para #ubuntu-ar-cafe
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-19
<MarioMey> Hola, amigos.
<MarioMey> Estoy necesitando desinstalar un PPA... pero quiero desinstalar todos los paquetes de este PPA.
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo hago?
<MarioMey> beuno: ?
<unimix> MarioMey, en el mismo PPA,via web, tenes vista de que paquetes forman parte y luego via consola/terminal/apt-get/Synaptic o Software Center los desinstalas
<unimix> logicamente desinstalas los que tengas instalados de ese PPA
<unimix> Podes hacer una desinstalacion simple o una completa (purge/totally remove) que incluye los archivos de configuracion
<unimix> si queres control fino sobre la tarea recomiendo apt-get y/o Synaptic
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-21
<motorin> holas
<Ramir00> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<jm_> hola
<granjero-work> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-22
<Vikingox1> buenas
<Vikingox1> pregunta alguien sabe como actualizar el grub de ubuntu
<Vikingox1> para que se vean los demas Sistemas operativos
<Vikingox1> gracias a todos saludps
<invitado_web> hola busco ayuda sobre como iniciar ubuntu
<invitado_web> instalo ubuntu 11.10 todo pero nose como iniciarlo :( alguien me explica
<invitado_web> en windows xp
<Ayudaporfavor> Alguien que me pueda contestar algunas dudas sobre ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-23
<ProfMatias> Buenas noches, aqui sera la reuna por UbuConLA o en uy ?
<unimix> hola ProfMatias, la vamos a hacer en #ubuntu-uy
<unimix> siempre que haya quorum :)
<unimix> sino la hacemos aqui
<ProfMatias> voy para alla
<SanadorHerido> hola....por casualidad alguien sabe los comandos para agregar al conky_queria agregar ejemplo..el comentario que sale en adevertencia de bateria baja en gnome...
<Z37A> Hola gente
<Z37A> unimix, andas pro ahi?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-24
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos :)
<unimix> Z37A, aqui estoy
<Z37A> ahorta me colgue yo unimix jajaja. seguis por ahi?
<unimix> sisi
<Z37A> sabes si se hablo algo del tema ubuconf?
<unimix> no hubo reunion
<unimix> falta de quorum total
<unimix> en ninguno de los dos canales
<unimix> sindrome pre fiestas de fin de año
<Z37A> yo ahora por suerte voy a estar con algo mas de tiempo
<unimix> por que ?
<Z37A> termine el curso de ingles
<unimix> ahhh, very good !
<Z37A> thanks
<Z37A> unimix, con tema prensa, puedo ir comentando o es muy temprano?
<unimix> en tu blog ?
<unimix> o medios masivos impresos
<unimix> ?
<unimix> Anyway, diria algo pero sin precisar lugar ni nada que no tengamos definido
<unimix> es decir, estaria bueno ir avisando que se hara el evento, cuales son sus caracteristicas sobresalientes, a que apuntamos, cuando sera pero nada que defina ni lugar ni programa porque no tenemos confirmacion de ambas cosas aun
<unimix> ya vuelvo, en 20'
<Z37A> no, decia de pasarle el dato a algunos periodistas, ahora no le van a dar casi nada de importancia, peor al repetirles despues van a recordar que alguien les comento algo....
<Z37A> obvio, sin precisar nada, aun no tenemos 100% definido el lugar
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-25
<strickly> virusuy in da house
<virusuy> strickly: yo yo yo
<strickly> holas :)
<virusuy> como va? felices fiestas
<strickly> igualmente gracias
<strickly> aca despertandome
<strickly> recine me levante
<virusuy> por aca tambien
<strickly> de donde sos?
<virusuy> UY
<strickly> cruzando el sharco
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> en el futuro
<virusuy> porque estamso 1 hora adelantados
<strickly> ah veo
<strickly> no sos -3
<strickly> sino -2
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> summer time
<strickly> aja
<strickly> creo q la argentina no lo hace ya
<strickly> no se
<virusuy> no tengo idea
<virusuy> creo que por aca tambien iba a ser de los ultimos
<strickly> aja
#ubuntu-ar 2012-12-19
<Novato> hola alguien sabe como arreglar sonido en UBUntu 12 ?
<Novato> me quede a la mitad...desintalar pulse e instalar alsa...
#ubuntu-ar 2012-12-23
<red_Rudy> Hola !
<gabriel_> buenas tardes. ¿Alguien sabe como habilitar el puero MIDI/Joystick en ubuntu 12.04? Tengo una placa de música viejita que funciona perfectamente para el audio pero no le puedo hacer andar el joy.
#ubuntu-ar 2013-12-16
<Carloslinux> hola
<Carloslinux> tengo una pregusta. se puede sacar unity en ubuntu 13.10?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-12-22
<globolo> hola de donde descargo ubuntu? para win7
<globolo> hay version en español?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-12-15
<raulo> hola mi problema el siguiente: Estoy ejecutando wash -i wlan1, despues de instalarlo y me da el siguiente error
<raulo> 	Wash v1.4 WiFi Protected Setup Scan Tool
<raulo> 	Copyright (c) 2011, Tactical Network Solutions, Craig	 		Heffner	
<raulo> 	<cheffner@tacnetsol.com>
<raulo> 	[X] ERROR: Failed to open 'mon0' for capturing
<raulo> he ejecutado airmon-ng stop mon 1 y he colocado wlan1 modo monitor (creo por que soy bastante nuevo en ubuntu) con el comando airmon-ng start wlan1, ayuda necesito saber porque wash no me reconoce wlan1.Gracias de antemano
